# Hello Everyone! (introduction)



## FireBreathingBeast (Apr 28, 2018)

I hope I got this in the right place.

My name is Joshua, I'm from the UK, I am a very passionate martial artist although have been out of training for some time now. I have trained in various arts such as: Muay Thai, Conventional Boxing, Taekwondo and Jeet Kune Do (my main love haha). Also I have trained in an arrest and restraint system named Defendo. My main instructor has trained with people such as Jerry Poteet, Dane Junod, Ted Wong, Lamar Davis, John Goldson and more, I remember seeing pictures of friends attending seminars with people such as Octavio Quintero (I didn't go to that one D: ) I hope to make friends here and learn a thing or two, maybe even offer some advice. I am 19 and have trained on and off since about 13.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 28, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Ryan_ (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey, welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Beast.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 30, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I hope I got this in the right place.
> 
> My name is Joshua, I'm from the UK, I am a very passionate martial artist although have been out of training for some time now. I have trained in various arts such as: Muay Thai, Conventional Boxing, Taekwondo and Jeet Kune Do (my main love haha). Also I have trained in an arrest and restraint system named Defendo. My main instructor has trained with people such as Jerry Poteet, Dane Junod, Ted Wong, Lamar Davis, John Goldson and more, I remember seeing pictures of friends attending seminars with people such as Octavio Quintero (I didn't go to that one D: ) I hope to make friends here and learn a thing or two, maybe even offer some advice. I am 19 and have trained on and off since about 13.



Looking forward to what you have to share.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## donald1 (May 3, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (May 5, 2018)

Welcome bud!


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

Welcome


----------

